# MDMA for PTSD



## dppara (Dec 17, 2014)

PTSD is often associated with DP

now MDMA seems to be soon to be approved for PTSD http://www.stripes.com/feel-good-drug-ecstasy-one-step-closer-to-approval-as-ptsd-treatment-1.445361

any thoughts?


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

good luck.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

don't try this by yourself. not a great idea.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2016)

Yea, there was a member here that i'm close with that had DPDR induced from MDMA, it's really not smart to mess around with.........


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

It would be interesting to read the clinical trials on which the approval is supposed to be based, because it should also contain data about side-effects. This might yield an estimate on how high the risk for Depersonalization Disorder or HPPD induced by MDMA might be.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

I used to take MDMA in my raving days and I loved it, but I think in my current state it would truly be the end of me.

If you are going to do it just treat carefully and do it with somebody who knows what they are doing.

Definitely get the psychiatrists opinion. Maybe you are frustrated because you aren't finding a good doctor and I know how hard it is, but keep looking and maybe review this in a few months? That's just my two cents tho.


----------



## Lostsoul26 (Nov 9, 2016)

Horrible idea im in this hell because of ecstasy.it erases yoour whole soul n self from u n leaves you with crippling depression.you want to not have the serotonin in u to even get out of bed or make your kids some food then try it.but really please dont I wouldn't wish this misery on my worst enemy.mdma is the devils drug robbing u of your very soul


----------



## devin44 (Nov 19, 2014)

Blooooody hell. I was a fool, have cripplingly bad DP/depression and dropped MDMA for the first time a month ago (think it was also cut with a dodgy stimulant). To be fair it was safe at my uni house with six close friends and was a truly wonderful experience (on the night). The comedown was utterly, incalculably abysmal though, as in: ten-minutes-away-from-calling-A&E for a sedative. Was convinced it was the start of a psychotic break. Kept getting episodes of being rock-bottom down - not even a 'sad' feeling, more like anonymous crushing emotional pain/despair/fear. Easily the worst and most dissociated that I've ever felt and I've kept getting spacey 'flashbacks' for the last month, steadily improving. Weirdly it seems to have mildly helped my interpersonal emotions quite a bit, which have gone from completely numb to flashes of empathy and kindness coming back. Needless to say I do NOT recommend for those of us with DP however, great though it was for a few hours. It's way more of a capital-D Drug than I'd have thought, very much a 'trip' rather than a simple mood change. Very silly of me to have my arm twisted but I had thought I had little else to lose. I think when it comes to mental health that's rarely true!


----------



## dppara (Dec 17, 2014)

interesting


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

I feel like I'm going nowhere in life. Cars are associated with going places. I should drive my car into a river?

No.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Apparently MDMA used to be prescribed way way back in places like Germany for couples who were having marital problems..It creates empathy between people (and i can testify to this as i myself was a regular ecstasy taker back in the day)

The problem was when they took the couples off the drug they became even more aggressive towards each other than they were in the first place...

Proper ecstasy (MDMA) will make you feel amazing for a few hours BUT then comes the crash (comedown) and that aint nice...Now the other thing is the tolerance you will build up to it "really really quickly"

Just ask all the old school ravers who started out taking half a tab and then after only a few months were dropping 5 or 6 to get the same effect...

Without a doubt ecstasy (MDMA) played a roll in me developing anxiety, depression and ultimately DP.....

My advice! Be very very careful and take what youve read about it with a big pinch of salt...


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

take that you have read bout it with a big pinch of MDMA :razz:

joking. please be careful and do this with a professional, if at all.


----------



## devin44 (Nov 19, 2014)

Update: the MDMA I took in December has permanently worsened my DP. Don't be an idiot!


----------



## january19 (Jan 20, 2017)

I can't say whether or not MDMA is a good idea for DP/DR. But I can say, with 100% certainty, that I'd be dead right now if I hadn't followed the research protocol for using it to treat PTSD. It literally changed (saved) my life. I did not have any side effects or adverse reactions. To be honest, the drug experience itself was pretty much a non-event. I guess emotionless robots on ecstasy are still... robots 

If you read the research (maps.org), my experience is not atypical (except for maybe the robot part). The FDA is currently considering fast-tracking the drug approval process, as well as offering expanded access to patients outside the clinical trials. That's a pretty big deal for a schedule I drug. Especially one that's off-patent.

I can also say there's a lot of bad information out there about the dangers of MDMA, most of which are based on use of the street drug "ecstasy" - which could be just about anything. In a controlled setting & taken properly, unadulterated MDMA has proven to be pretty darn safe. That's not to say adverse reactions can't or don't occur, but that's the case with just about anything. I have a severe latex allergy that almost killed me during routine surgery; people die from eating peanuts.

Just wanted to put a slightly more experienced opinion out there.


----------

